# After Effects CS3 won`t import anything



## Vatrik (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi!

I installed After effects cs3 trial version, and when I try to import something (video, audio - anything) it freezes for a moment and then crashes with this message:



> Adobe After effects CS3 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> If jou were in the middle of something, the information you were working on might be lost.
> For more information about this error, click here.


Does anyone know how to solve this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vatrik (Oct 23, 2008)

*refresh*


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Is there an error code that comes with or after this message? Also might need some information on your system specifications - RAM, CPU in particular. Have you tried uninstalling and re-installing it?


----------



## Vatrik (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I got this:


> Error signature:
> EventType : BEX P1 : AfterFX.exe P2 : 8.0.0.298 P3 : 465d3a47
> P4 : AfterFX.dll P5 : 0.0.0.0 P6 : 46348371 P7 : 00111a69
> P8 : c0000409 P9 : 00000000


and



> The following files will be included in this error report:
> C:\DOCUME~1\Patrik\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERc0b9.dir00\AfterFX.exe.mdmp
> C:\DOCUME~1\Patrik\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERc0b9.dir00\appcompat.txt


I have AMD Athlon 64, 2400 MHz 3400+, 2 GB of RAM, and ATI Radeon 9600 graphic card.

I also tried uninstalling, reinstalling and reinstalling OS.


----------



## eldaral (Dec 15, 2008)

Vatrik, did you get a chance to resolve this problem?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Try this: 
Right click on My Computer > Properties > Advanced tab > Performance > Settings > Data Execution Prevention. Once there click on the button for "Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select" add AfterFX.exe and click on apply and OK then reboot and try to open it.


----------



## eldaral (Dec 15, 2008)

Didn't worked out. Any other ideas, please?


----------

